# NCAA tourney pickem



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone who would like to join in for the chance to do a tourney pickem here on the UWN site join in here.
Here is a link to join in.

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/quickenloansbracket/register/joingroup
here is the group ID# and password to join
click on join a private pool

*Pool ID#: 54654 
Password: hunters

*All I ask is that you name your bracket after your UWN login name/screen name so that we all can tell who's bracket is who's.

Good luck all and hope to see a bunch of you join in.
brackets won't be able to be selected until the 16th but you can at least sign up and get ready!!!!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up.
I'm in!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Only 4 people signed up to play this year.....
Common guys I know there are a few more out there willing to make some wild guesses!!!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Im in


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

When does it have to be done by ?
I'll have time the next couple of days...........


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That was easy Ini mini miny mo or is it any many miny moe. anyway I got this:grin:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I started mine. I'll finish later today


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got my $1 billion winner filled out!

:flypig:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

spread the word to your buddies
The more the merrier!
Thanks for the help passing word around guys!

You can join in up until the tournament starts on the 20th


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Come on, ya'll! Fill one out. Only 9 so far...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh and how do you look at somebody elses bracket? or can you?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

DANG DUKE. Should of followed my gut with mercer.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Seriously Duke? You messed up my bracket pretty bad.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet Duke Down


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Day one coming to a close and one bracket buster has happened....Sorry surfercoyote!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the standings after the first round


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow I had a bad feeling about picking N.C. Central as my cinderella going all the way to the final four:?
Now I know why


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Half way through the second round and here are the standings


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Standings after second round complete


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I'm 9 out of 16 for the sweet 16. So considering the upsets I should fill pretty good about 50%.:doh: I still have 7 out of 8 still alive in the elite 8 so I'm crossing my fingers .:grin:Go Florida!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Another few bite the dust and we are down to the elite 8


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How the heck did I crawl back into contention after being in the basement after the first round?-Ov-:shock:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we are standing going int the final 4


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

GO Gators. -*|*-


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ya my only team left standing is Florida, who I have as the champ. I hope they win it!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like I'm a UConn fan for the time being. 

Go Huskies! :cheer2:ray2:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Looks like I'm a UConn fan for the time being.
> 
> Go Huskies! :cheer2:ray2:


Yep, it is down to the two of us to win.

1. If both Florida and Wisconsin lose in the next game, you win.

2. If Florida wins Saturday and loses in the final and if Wisconsin loses in the semi, you win.

3. If Wisconsin wins in the semi, I win regardless of other results.

4. If Florida wins the championship, I win.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here it is after the many upsets this year









Congrats to the winner, and thanks everybody who joined in and played....
Until next year!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to Wind in his hair.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm scratching my head because I've never won a bracket before. Kind of a weird year and I guess pretty much everyone's picks were off. This was definitely one of the more interesting Tourney's in a long time, so many upsets. It's a good thing I don't do this sort of thing in Vegas, someone would have my thumbs for sure.


----------

